# Display connected - non hdcp compliant



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am not sure if this is the right topic - I encountered yesterday a problem that was unheard of me before. I every 1-2 days watch DVDs - there is a DVD rent where I can pick up cheap movies. I have a Philips DVD player and a Samsung HD ready LCD TV. This was the first time that the following error appeared after starting to play the main content: Display connected - non hdcp compliant. 
As I understand, hdcp is a security measure introduced by Intel. However, what does it have to do with the movie "Last Vegas"???
Then I said, OK, must be some freak security measure that never appeared before. I copied the main movie to the hard drive, which allows playing nicely on the laptop, however, the copied DVD files once again can not be played back o TV (using for instance an Emtec Movie Cube that accepts USB drives). I tried to change the resolution of the equipments, but no help. The movie starts without sound then after a while the screen goes black or blue. The same movie can be smoothly played on a laptop. 
Any suggestion deeply appreciated so that next time I will not freak out
Cheers,


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

HDCP compliance has to do with the playback device and the TV. It is enforced when using HDMI to connect devices. Some playback devices will either reduce the playback resolution or not work at all if HDCP cannot be established.

As to your question, the devices themselves don't care about HDCP. It is checked/enforced by the media (ie: DVD or Blu-Ray disc).


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

OK; thank you.


----------

